# No more buying until I'm 40



## mizuki~ (Oct 17, 2008)

This is my October haul. I am broke broke broke to the max! Yeah and I don't know why but I ALWAYS want LE things after half a year it's been sold out haha Ok moving on...






Misc:
120 palette (x2)
Boots Powder brush
Boots Blush brush
Sleeping Beauty DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
Barbie Peal Blossom BP
Barbie Pearl Sunshine BP
Fafi Belightful IPP
Pink Manish l/g
Manish Arora palette
Heatherette Hollywood Nights l/s
Baby Sparks d/g
Otherwordly p/p
Prep&Prime SPF50

Lavshuca:
e/s WT-1
e/s BG-1
e/s PK-2
palette PK-2
Liquid Rouge RD-1
Stitck Gloss RD-1

Majolica Majorca:
blue Majewel eye palette
Snow Carat Powder


No more buying until Hello Kitty!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

ME TOO!!! (about wanting the le items....when they have been sold out for 2 years and are triple the price! ) I love EVERYTHING especially the disney DVD! I'm with you on the no buying until Hello Kitty...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 17, 2008)

Great haul! Love that wallet-picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mine should look like that, too!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG girl thatsa a big haul..I couldnt believe the palette..thats not even a palette....but can i ask, how can u get those LE items after it being so old besides getting them at ebay and stuff. If you dont mind can you also round off how much you spent on that haul....WOW


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

^I get most of my stuff off of makeup alley or even on here sometimes in the clearance bin!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I get most of my stuff off of makeup alley or even on here sometimes in the clearance bin!_

 

Thanks so much. Ebay is very expensive and then you have to pay for shipping and handling. its gotta be really necessary for me. Like Manish which im bidding on a l/g


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Aww thanks guys! 

*3773519*: The LE was from ebay, livejournal community sales, CCOs, and from calling all the MACs around me asking if they still had stuff leftover (surprisingly they sometimes still do). 
I just rounded up the total to be about $330. Which is cheaper than it looks since I got the brushes and the SPF50 for free, and 2 of the 120 palettes for 25 bucks. TWO for 25! Cheaaap


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

^WHAAAAAT?! Awesome! p.s. your welcome 3773519!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2008)

enjoy your goodies


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

So will you be 40 next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I say the same thing and always manage to buy more


----------



## jdechant (Oct 17, 2008)

Great Haul!! I totally understand what you mean about the overspending...October has been a HORRIBLE month for me and my MAC addiction...STOP WITH THE COLLECTIONS!! lol...I automatically feel obliged to buying when a collection comes out so that I don't miss it before it sells out. If I knew that it would still be there in a month, I would wait and not buy it all at once.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 17, 2008)

I see Sleeping Beautyyyy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You lucky girl !


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

*I think I might buy the movie also =D*
*Love the haul,,Can't wait for the Hello kitty*


----------



## TDoll (Oct 17, 2008)

NIIICE!

ps. Sleeping Beauty is my most favorite Disney movie EVER.  Ever.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## xman25 (Oct 19, 2008)

so who makes the 120 pallette?????? i love it!!!


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys are all so sweet! I'm enjoying every bit of my haul, thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xman25* 

 
_so who makes the 120 pallette?????? i love it!!!_

 
I searched up "120 palette" on eBay. The brand is Beauties Factory or something but on eBay, I don't think they put up the name. It's a great palette!


----------



## User93 (Oct 19, 2008)

Girl im all the same! 2 days ago the though that i want FAFI blush just hit me. How cool am I, huh? Awsome haul! You gotta treat yourself good


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 20, 2008)

im a sucka 4 LE stuff too. Im still kicking myself for not getting all of the N collection e/s..what was I thinking? now theyre so hard to get hold of.

have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice haul.  Do u get Heatherette from a CCO??


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 20, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Nice haul.  Do u get Heatherette from a CCO??_

 
No, not from CCO. I got it from a MAC store. I called all the MAC stores around me and asked if they still had it, and luckily they had one Hollywood Nights l/s left. I didn't think they would have something from so long ago but they did! You should give the MACs around you a call to see if they still have what you want. You might get luckyyy


----------

